# Charlie Brooker on Football



## Scar Symmetry (May 30, 2011)

Sheer win.

Charlie Brooker: Why idolise footballers? It's like living in a world where half of us worship shire horses | Comment is free | The Guardian


----------



## steve1 (May 30, 2011)

Charlie Brooker is fantastic. Newswipe, How TV Ruined Your Life etc is the best stuff on tv


----------

